# [SOLVED] Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Dell Dimension 2400 SERIES Desktop.

I just replaced hardware on my 21 yr-olds BFs Dell and am getting error message:

```
[FONT=lucida Console]01/05/0: allocating I/O BAR for PCI device
01/05/0: allocating I/O BAR for PCI device

 strike F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup utility[/FONT]
```
Installed new - 
- Maxtor 4R120L0 122 GB IDE HDD (shows in BIOS)
- 512 MB RAM stick (768 MB DDR is showing in BIOS)

I re-checked cables. Any ideas as to what I did wrong?

Thanks you. . . 

John

`


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

This looks like a detection message, I have encountered this on my friends dell when parts were replaced like ram. I had to enter in to bios and save the settings and reboot before the message went away. Besides the errors on boot, are there any othere problems like booting to windows?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

New HDD; no Windows installed yet.

I just reconnected old HDD; system booted into XP. 

Old HDD being replaced b/c it failed Seatools short & long test; chkdsk gets "stuck".

I did go into BIOS and save settings.

Thanks. . .

John

*EDIT:* what does "allocating I/O BAR for PCI device" refer to?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

scroll down to the error listing here

Documentation

check all cards and cables are seated

boot - Error allocating Mem BAR for PCI Device 0X/00/0. - Super User


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

Does the system have any add in cards installed?

If you disconnect the new hard drive(leaving no hard drive hooked up) do you get the message?

What are the 4 diagnostic lights on the back panel telling us?
Documentation


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

I will get that info as this is driving me nuts... but it will unfortunately have to wait a few hours. It's 4.50 am here now. 

This is new drive (Google search) 

OLD HDD - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]   Storage:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     IDE Controller     Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Disk Drive         [COLOR=red]WDC WD400EB-75CPF0[/COLOR]  (37 GB, IDE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Optical Drive      DVDRW IDE 16X[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Optical Drive      HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8162B  (16x/48x DVD-ROM)  [/FONT]
```
Just noticed existing RAM is mis-matched - 

```
[FONT=lucida console] System Memory                                     512 MB  (DDR SDRAM)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console] DIMM1: Micron 8VDDT3264AG-335C4                   256 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM  (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)  (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console] DIMM2: ProMos/Mosel Vitelic V826632K24SCTG-D3     256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)  (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)  (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)[/FONT]
```
I'll have to check the new 512 MB stick I just bought.

Belarc - http_:_//jcgriff2.com/..../Dell_2400/TSF_05-16-2011/Belarc_05-16-2011.html

Everest - http_:_//jcgriff2.com/....../Dell_2400/TSF_05-16-2011/Everest_08-29-2010_edited_.txt.zip

Dell 2400 specs - Documentation

Thanks. . .

John

`


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

That should be a 40 pin data cable with only 2 connectors(one on each end) make sure the drive is Jumpered as a master and not cable select, the Jumper cap should be on the 2 pins in the circle.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

That is exactly what I have.

But.... I tried the jumper there - boot error - HDD not found.

Could I have damaged the jumper somehow...? 

If I put old HDD in - system boots.

There are 2 CD/DVD IDE devices. A lot of wiring, too. I'm looking for camera to get pics. 

Thanks for the help!

John


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

Does the ribbon cable have 2 plugs, or 3, one on the motherboard side and 2 fairly close on the drive end?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

Ribbon was small in length - maybe about 12" & plugged directly into mobo.

I'll re-check.

I remember a 4-prong plug (power..?) that seemed to be connected to others.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

Yes the power plug is usually daisy chained, there are 2 different IDE data cables, the 40 wire and the 80 wire, the 40 does a single drive, the 80 will do 2 drives, with the 80 the jumper set to C/S(Cable Select) will auto select either master(end of the cable) or slave(middle of the cable) for 80 pin then the jumper is either set to master or single.
A lot of older Dell's did not play nice with the C/S setting and wanted the drive to manually set as master or slave.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

Jumper was in position; no-go. Error ~"primary drive not found"

I disconnected both CD/DVD drives; tried plugs in HDD. No-go.

Error messages - (or similar)
- primary n/found
- 2ndary n/found
- 2ndary slave n/found

No working camera available right now.

A BSOD would be very nice right about now!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

Double check the ribbon cable is installed correctly, and of course the power plug is fully seated, if they look OK try setting the jumper to C/S (Jumper on the next 2 pins over), recheck if the drive is seen in the bios.

First you have to have the drive seen then maybe you can have a BSOD to play with

This is a new drive correct?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

It turns out HDD is refurbished. . . didn't take notice of that small fact. So, I guess HDD may be bad..?

I'll move the jumper over.

I did see the HDD in BIOS early this AM. KillDisk can see it, but cannot format it.

I will re-check ribbon cable & power plug - but old HDD boots right up when plugged in, so I assume plugs are OK.

I was looking at specs and actual configuration again. There is an 80 wire connected to 2 CD/DVD drives. I read online that these devices have master/slave jumpers too..?

I also read that Dell used proprietary hardware... is it possible that this HDD will never work in the Dell Dimension 2400?

Also, is there a way to clear/reset BIOS like I can on my W7 laptop? I don't see option to load defaults in BIOS.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

No the hard drives are not proprietary.

The IDE controller(each socket on the motherboard) can run up to two drives if used with the 80 wire triple plug cable, using a double plug 40 wire 1 device.

Another thing to try is to set it to C/S and hook it to the end of the second cable and see if it's reconized if not I would think the drive is not working.

And yes the CD/DVD drives also have the jumpers.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

I appreciate the info and of course your patience, but no-go on all.

I'm getting another HDD from MicroCenter - a WD this time! 

Micro Center Products : Computer Parts : Hard Drives & Data Storage : Internal Hard Drives : IDE (PATA)

Thanks again. . . 

John

`


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error allocating I/O BAR for PCI device*

Just to wrap this up -- I ended up pulling an HDD from another Dell 2400, installed it worked perfectly.

Wiped it; reinstalled Windows XP.

Thank you for your Patience & Help.

John

`


----------

